# Jet 6" jointer. Fair price?



## crappywoodworker (Jun 3, 2011)

I am considering purchasing this used jointer. Is $450 a fair price?

1997 Jet 6" Long base Jointer, Model JJ-6CSXWBS-10S with 46" long table, on assembled Delta mobile base kit. Converted to 230 volts per instruction manual. Instruction sheets/owner's manuals for the item are included. Not used much over the years, but will need lubrication and cleaning.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Way too much…that's nearly as much as it sold for new, and it's essentially the same jointer as the Griz 1182, Sunhill, Bridgewood, Woodtek, and Ridgid….. $250 is more realistic.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Add ons ,such as mobile base,converting to 220, in used condition, only add a small value
I agree with knotscott

$250 is more realistic.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

The price is too high.

Let me add that a 46" long table should not be called a "Long Base Jointer". I doubt that you can find a floor model 6" jointer that is shorter. My 6" jointer has a 56" long table and I would consider that an average length. IMO, the adjective "long" applies at about 72".

FYI - You can buy a new Grizzly with a 46" table and a built in mobile stand for just over $500.


----------



## crappywoodworker (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for the advice. After doing other research I agree and will make an offer of $250-ish. The seller mentioned to me that it has not been used for 5 years. I may go check it out today and turn it on and inspect it.

I wonder, though, if a 1997 Jet is any more robust than the current one that is available for around $750?


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 25, 2009)

I would go and take a look on ebay at the Grizzly G0452 6" Jointer and use that as a base of comparision. It is on sale for 425.00 and 74.00 to ship so 499.00 and it's brand new with new knives.

I just bought the 8" jointer off ebay and it was 50.00 less expensive than buying it directly from Grizzly. I called Grizzly to see if they would match that price so they could save the Ebay listing/selling fee (since I have bought 2 other items directly from Grizzly) but they told me they couldn't and just buy it off ebay. The items sold on ebay are through Grizzly themselves.

If buying a Grizzly product, always check ebay and Amazon. Sometimes Amazon has free shipping on items to save you money and Grizzly usually has 1 or 2 'featured' products on sale that you can get for less than buying it from thier catalogue sales.

Royal


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats to much for a China made jointer.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I wouldn't pay more than $250 for it and I'd have to really be
in need of a jointer to pay that much.

Used machinery prices and availability vary a lot according to 
geography and population density.


----------



## crappywoodworker (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the info. I called the seller and passed on it. While at a woodworkers yard sale today I met another shopper who overheard my dilemma. He has a Ridgid 6" jointer for $200. I may get that. It, too, has a 46" length and hand wheels for the table adjustments.

I just need it to square up and slightly reduce the dimension on 2" x 4" western red cedar planks for kayak paddles. If I ever need anything better I can always get a better machine.

Anything wrong with a $200 Ridgid planer? He says that he has set it up and shimmed the tables and all is perfectly flat, square, and true. It sounded like he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

The Ridgid is a fine machine.I think as long as it hasn't been beaten its a steel at $250 .Wood magazine rated it highly! I love mine.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The actual jointer portion of the Ridgid is basically the as the Jet. The handwheel location is different and the bases are different. $200 for the same mechanism is definitely a better deal than $450.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Bit high, brother. The Rigid (a lesser jointer, admittedly) is that price new.


----------



## crappywoodworker (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I picked up a Delta 6" jointer (37-195) tonight for $200 including a Delta (50-333) mobile base. I have the original receipt from January 1999. the package was purchase for $590. I have the manual and all original paperwork so I will spend some time checking the set up. I also picked up a Delta (50-850) 1-1/2 hp dust collector with an upgrade larger top bag for $100. This was originally $219 in 1999.

Hopefully this was a fair deal. I think these will do for now.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Wish the woodworkers in my area were quite as active on CL as you guys have. I am hard pressed to see many joiners, planers, or even many decent table saws. Sucks


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

Both the jointer and the DC look like they just came from the factory. Nice find.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice find, I hope you enjoy your new tools.


----------



## rsdowdy (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats!

Very nice find indeed!!!

Royal


----------

